# Acti KCM-5611 goes offline at random



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Interesting reading, do you have a battery back-up on your system?

Are you sure your power supply isn't on the second refr. or deep freezer circuit?

I'm sure you tested all you lines!

Sounds like a transmitter coming by and knocking it out, like a public
works or police broadcaster. 

 What do it know...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Nothing to worry about, just ignore it.............


----------

